# Raam Kaar



## Sardara123 (Feb 5, 2008)

iblwvlu mhlw 5 ]
qwqI vwau n lgeI pwrbRhm srxweI ]
cauigrd hmwrY rwm kwr duKu lgY n BweI ]1]
siqguru pUrw ByitAw ijin bxq bxweI ]
rwm nwmu AauKDu dIAw eykw ilv lweI ]1] rhwau ]
rwiK lIey iqin rKnhwir sB ibAwiD imtweI ]
khu nwnk ikrpw BeI pRB Bey shweI ]2]15]79]




Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl:
The hot wind does not even touch one who is under the Protection of the Supreme Lord God.
On all four sides I am surrounded by the Lord's Circle of Protection; pain does not afflict me, O Siblings of Destiny. ||1||
I have met the Perfect True Guru, who has done this deed.
He has given me the medicine of the Lord's Name, and I enshrine love for the One Lord. ||1||Pause||
The Savior Lord has saved me, and eradicated all my sickness.
Says Nanak, God has showered me with His Mercy; He has become my help and support. ||2||15||79||


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 6, 2008)

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਧਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਸੁਖਿ ਬਸਹਿ ॥ 
 jih prasaadh dhhar oopar sukh basehi ||
By His Grace, you abide in comfort upon the earth.


  ਸੁਤ ਭ੍ਰਾਤ ਮੀਤ ਬਨਿਤਾ ਸੰਗਿ ਹਸਹਿ ॥ 
 suth bhraath meeth banithaa sang hasehi ||
With your children, siblings, friends and spouse, you laugh.


  ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਪੀਵਹਿ ਸੀਤਲ ਜਲਾ ॥ 
 jih prasaadh peevehi seethal jalaa ||
By His Grace, you drink in cool water.

 ਸੁਖਦਾਈ ਪਵਨੁ ਪਾਵਕੁ ਅਮੁਲਾ ॥ 
 sukhadhaaee pavan paavak amulaa ||
You have peaceful breezes and priceless fire.


  ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਭੋਗਹਿ ਸਭਿ ਰਸਾ ॥ 
 jih prasaadh bhogehi sabh rasaa ||
By His Grace, you enjoy all sorts of pleasures.


  ਸਗਲ ਸਮਗ੍ਰੀ ਸੰਗਿ ਸਾਥਿ ਬਸਾ ॥ 
 sagal samagree sang saathh basaa ||
You are provided with all the necessities of life.


  ਦੀਨੇ ਹਸਤ ਪਾਵ ਕਰਨ ਨੇਤ੍ਰ ਰਸਨਾ ॥ 
 dheenae hasath paav karan naethr rasanaa ||
He gave you hands, feet, ears, eyes and tongue,


 ਤਿਸਹਿ ਤਿਆਗਿ ਅਵਰ ਸੰਗਿ ਰਚਨਾ ॥ 
 thisehi thiaag avar sang rachanaa ||
and yet, you forsake Him and attach yourself to others.


 ਐਸੇ ਦੋਖ ਮੂੜ ਅੰਧ ਬਿਆਪੇ ॥ 
aisae dhokh moorr andhh biaapae ||
Such sinful mistakes cling to the blind fools;


 ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾਢਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਆਪੇ ॥੨॥ 
 naanak kaadt laehu prabh aapae ||2||
Nanak: uplift and save them, God! ||2||

Guru Arjan Dev
Sukhmani Sahib​


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

sUhI mhlw 5 ]
sMqw ky kwrij Awip KloieAw hir kMmu krwvix AwieAw rwm ]
Driq suhwvI qwlu suhwvw ivic AMimRq jlu CwieAw rwm ]
AMimRq jlu CwieAw pUrn swju krwieAw sgl mnorQ pUry ]
jY jY kwru BieAw jg AMqir lwQy sgl ivsUry ]
pUrn purK Acuq AibnwsI jsu vyd purwxI gwieAw ]
Apnw ibrdu riKAw prmysir nwnk nwmu iDAwieAw ]1]
nv iniD isiD iriD dIny krqy qoit n AwvY kweI rwm ]
Kwq Krcq iblCq suKu pwieAw krqy kI dwiq svweI rwm ]
dwiq svweI inKuit n jweI AMqrjwmI pwieAw ]
koit ibGn sgly auiT nwTy dUKu n nyVY AwieAw ]
sWiq shj Awnµd Gnyry ibnsI BUK sbweI ]
nwnk gux gwvih suAwmI ky Acrju ijsu vifAweI rwm ]2]
ijs kw kwrju iqn hI kIAw mwxsu ikAw vycwrw rwm ]
Bgq sohin hir ky gux gwvih sdw krih jYkwrw rwm ]
gux gwie goibMd And aupjy swDsMgiq sMig bnI ]
ijin audmu kIAw qwl kyrw iqs kI aupmw ikAw gnI ]
ATsiT qIrQ puMn ikirAw mhw inrml cwrw ]
piqq pwvnu ibrdu suAwmI nwnk sbd ADwrw ]3]
gux inDwn myrw pRBu krqw ausqiq kaunu krIjY rwm ]
sMqw kI bynµqI suAwmI nwmu mhw rsu dIjY rwm ]
nwmu dIjY dwnu kIjY ibsru nwhI iek iKno ]
gux gopwl aucru rsnw sdw gweIAY Anidno ]
ijsu pRIiq lwgI nwm syqI mnu qnu AMimRq BIjY ]
ibnvMiq nwnk ieC puMnI pyiK drsnu jIjY ]4]7]10]

Soohee, Fifth Mehl:
The Lord Himself has stood up to resolve the affairs of the Saints; He has come to complete their tasks.
The land is beautiful, and the pool is beautiful; within it is contained the Ambrosial Water.
The Ambrosial Water is filling it, and my job is perfectly complete; all my desires are fulfilled.
Congratulations are pouring in from all over the world; all my sorrows are eliminated.
The Vedas and the Puraanas sing the Praises of the Perfect, Unchanging, Imperishable Primal Lord.
The Transcendent Lord has kept His promise, and confirmed His nature; Nanak meditates on the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||1||
The Creator has given me the nine treasures, wealth and spiritual powers, and I do not lack anything.
Eating, spending and enjoying, I have found peace; the gifts of the Creator Lord continually increase.
His gifts increase and shall never be exhausted; I have found the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts.
Millions of obstacles have all been removed, and pain does not even approach me.
Tranquility, peace, poise and bliss in abundance prevail, and all my hunger is satisfied.
Nanak sings the Glorious Praises of his Lord and Master, whose Glorious Greatness is wonderful and amazing. ||2||
It was His job, and He has done it; what can the mere mortal being do?
The devotees are adorned, singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord; they proclaim His eternal victory.
Singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe, bliss wells up, and we are friends with the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.
He who made the effort to construct this sacred pool - how can his praises be recounted?
The merits of the sixty-eight sacred shrines of pilgrimage, charity, good deeds and immaculate lifestyle, are found in this sacred pool.
It is the natural way of the Lord and Master to purify sinners; Nanak takes the Support of the Word of the Shabad. ||3||
The treasure of virtue is my God, the Creator Lord; what Praises of Yours should I sing, O Lord?
The prayer of the Saints is, ""O Lord and Master, please bless us with the supreme, sublime essence of Your Name.""
Please, grant us Your Name, grant us this blessing, and do not forget us, even for an instant.
Chant the Glorious Praises of the World-Lord, O my tongue; sing them forever, night and day.
One who enshrines love for the Naam, the Name of the Lord, his mind and body are drenched with Ambrosial Nectar.
Prays Nanak, my desires have been fulfilled; gazing upon the Blessed Vision of the Lord, I live. ||4||7||10||


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਮੁੱਢ-ਕਦੀਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਆਪਣੇ) ਸੰਤਾਂ ਦੇ ਕੰਮ ਵਿਚ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਸਹਾਈ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪਣੇ ਸੰਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਕੰਮ ਸਿਰੇ ਚੜ੍ਹਾਣ ਲਈ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਨਾਲ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ) ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਨਾਮ-ਜਲ ਆਪਣਾ ਪੂਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਪਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ (ਕਾਂਇਆਂ-) ਧਰਤੀ ਸੋਹਣੀ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ (ਹਿਰਦਾ) ਤਲਾਬ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ) ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਨਾਮ-ਜਲ ਨਕਾ-ਨਕ ਭਰ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਉੱਚਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ) ਸਾਰਾ ਉੱਦਮ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਿਰੇ ਚਾੜ੍ਹ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀਆਂ) ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਮੁਰਾਦਾਂ ਪੂਰੀਆਂ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। (ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ) ਸੋਭਾ ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ ਹੋਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ, (ਉਸ ਦੇ) ਸਾਰੇ ਚਿੰਤਾ-ਝੋਰੇ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।
ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਨੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਇਹ ਮੁੱਢ-ਕਦੀਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਕਾਇਮ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਹੈ (ਕਿ ਜਿਸ ਉਤੇ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਮਿਹਰ ਕੀਤੀ, ਉਸ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਦਾ) ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨਾ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਉਸ ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕ ਅਤੇ ਕਦੇ ਨਾਹ ਨਾਸ ਹੋਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ (ਇਹੀ) ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ (ਪੁਰਾਣੇ ਧਰਮ-ਪੁਸਤਕਾਂ) ਵੇਦਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਪੁਰਾਣਾਂ ਨੇ (ਭੀ) ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ।੧।


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 7, 2008)

t is the natural way of the Lord and Master to purify sinners; Nanak takes the Support of the Word of the Shabad. ||3||
The treasure of virtue is my God, the Creator Lord; what Praises of Yours should I sing, O Lord?
The prayer of the Saints is, ""O Lord and Master, please bless us with the supreme, sublime essence of Your Name.""
Please, grant us Your Name, grant us this blessing, and do not forget us, even for an instant.
Chant the Glorious Praises of the World-Lord, O my tongue; sing them forever, night and day.
One who enshrines love for the Naam, the Name of the Lord, his mind and body are drenched with Ambrosial Nectar.
Prays Nanak, my desires have been fulfilled; gazing upon the Blessed Vision of the Lord, I live. ||4||7||10||

Good to know that even in hours of weakness we are forgiven.


----------

